# Asian forest scorpion enclosure too small?



## Bighen303 (Jul 19, 2018)

I bought an Asian forest scorpion a few days ago, and I’m worried that the enclosure I got for it is too small. I’ve frequently seen it trying to climb the walls of the enclosure, which didn’t really worry me. However, tonight I found it climbing along the the lid of the enclosure. Thankfully I was able to get it safely down back onto the ground with no issues. I’m not so much concerned about it escaping as much as I am afraid of it falling from that height. I’ve never owned a pet like this so I’m asking as a first timer. Is this kind of behavior normal or is the enclosure too small? How much danger is my scorpion in by climbing up there? The container is 10 1/2 in. Wide, 6 deep, and 8 tall, including the lid and minus the substrate. The scorpion is between 2-3 in. long with its tail curled up. P.S. in case anyone is wondering, I’m getting heat pads for the enclosure tomorrow.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 19, 2018)

Edited


----------



## Bighen303 (Jul 19, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Heat pads? They hate heat. Give it 6 inches deep of cool damp leaf litter. Also, they are very photophobic. If you never see or get seen by it it's a happy camper.
> 
> Native habitat
> 
> ...


Wow, really? I keep reading that the temperature in the enclosure needs to be maintained. So you’re saying that it keeps climbing because the substrate is too dry? And still, is it in any danger by falling from the top?


----------



## The Snark (Jul 19, 2018)

Edited


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks fine I’d grab a bit more substrate and throw it in there if you worry about it climbing so it’s less of a fall and take out that sponge and burn it with fire.


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 19, 2018)

As suggested above, Definitely remove the sponge. Breeding ground for bacteria (just like a kitchen sponge ) You should add some moss or leaf litter to help keep the substrate moist (not a dirt pool).  Room temp works well for these guys. the climbing could just be because he's settling in to the new home.  Just be alert when you go to open the lid that the scorp isn't hanging there as a surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bighen303 (Jul 19, 2018)

InvertAddiction said:


> As suggested above, Definitely remove the sponge. Breeding ground for bacteria (just like a kitchen sponge ) You should add some moss or leaf litter to help keep the substrate moist (not a dirt pool).  Room temp works well for these guys. the climbing could just be because he's settling in to the new home.  Just be alert when you go to open the lid that the scorp isn't hanging there as a surprise.


Thanks! I’ve heard mixed reviews about having a sponge, and I’ll remove it immediately. Yes, I’m always very cautious when removing the lid, I’m far more concerned for its safety. Perhaps I should remove the rock and replace the water dish with one made of a lighter material? Like a small deli cup or something like that? That way, if it does fall it won’t have anything hard to land on.


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 19, 2018)

All the ones I've had in Kritter Keepers (KK) only climbed once or twice then settled into a burrow/hide and remained there till night time but never ventured back towards the lid.  Depending on the size of the KK, you can get one of the large ones at walmart and have enough substrate in it and still be high enough from the lid that it can't reach the top (less risky that way if you do tank maintenance and it decides to bolt out).  They can use their tails to raise their bodies off the ground to aid in climbing if need be.  The rock water dish is fine.  They aren't as fragile as tarantulas considering the outside of their body is basically an armored tank lol.


----------



## Bighen303 (Jul 19, 2018)

InvertAddiction said:


> All the ones I've had in Kritter Keepers (KK) only climbed once or twice then settled into a burrow/hide and remained there till night time but never ventured back towards the lid.  Depending on the size of the KK, you can get one of the large ones at walmart and have enough substrate in it and still be high enough from the lid that it can't reach the top (less risky that way if you do tank maintenance and it decides to bolt out).  They can use their tails to raise their bodies off the ground to aid in climbing if need be.  The rock water dish is fine.  They aren't as fragile as tarantulas considering the outside of their body is basically an armored tank lol.


Ok, cool, I’ll look into a larger enclosure. I believe it’s not fully grown so I’ll need to upgrade to a larger tank at some point anyway. Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Forest boy (Aug 14, 2018)

It’s quite normal for a forest scorpion to climb
I have live plants in mine and they climb to the top and just hang there chilling or waiting for prey to come along


----------

